# Iranian People Refuse To Walk On Israeli, American Flag, Chant Enemy Is Not America



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 12, 2020)

Huge embarrassment for Democrats and the Iranian regime. The crowd yells ‘shameful’ at the few who do. 

Like I’ve posted many times, the Iranian people themselves are very pro-Western. 






Twitter





Twitter


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 12, 2020)

President Trump's tweet in Farsi expressing his support for Iranians protesting Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has already earned over 200,000 likes, making it the "most liked Persian tweet" in the social media giant's history, according to a leading think tank adviser.

The left will condemn him for cultural appropriation while standing on the corpses of Iranians Canadians...and in general opressed women around all of the planets  2nd and 3rd world shitholes


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Jan 12, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> President Trump's tweet in Farsi expressing his support for Iranians protesting Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has already earned over 200,000 likes, making it the "most liked Persian tweet" in the social media giant's history, according to a leading think tank adviser.
> 
> The left will condemn him for cultural appropriation while standing on the corpses of Iranians Canadians...and in general opressed women around all of the planets  2nd and 3rd world shitholes



America took out Iran's duly democratically elected government in 1953 to prop up a dictator of our/US choosing and we've attempted to control the nation ever since.  Many people around the globe know the history if you don't.  And please, america never launched anything to raise up women, they are raped in our military.  As are some men.

No, we obsess about controling others and their resources.


----------



## Paulie (Jan 12, 2020)

The mainstream media doesn’t want you to see this. They don’t want you to know that Iranians support America and Israel and that it’s only ever been the deep state regime of Iran that hates America. These people want their country to go back to a free and open lifestyle they used to enjoy before Carter installed the mullahs.

They don’t support Soleimani and they don’t support Khomeini. They support what America is finally doing to help end their suffering, and the support and protection that Trump is offering is going to empower them to take their country back.


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2020)

They respect the American flag more than DemonRats do.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 12, 2020)

That is just fucking amazing.  Iranian students are more respectful of the US than fucking lefties.

It’s what we have been saying for years....lefties literally hate America,.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 12, 2020)

Paulie said:


> The mainstream media doesn’t want you to see this. They don’t want you to know that Iranians support America and Israel and that it’s only ever been the deep state regime of Iran that hates America. These people want their country to go back to a free and open lifestyle they used to enjoy before Carter installed the mullahs.
> 
> They don’t support Soleimani and they don’t support Khomeini. They support what America is finally doing to help end their suffering, and the support and protection that Trump is offering is going to empower them to take their country back.


LOL Carter installed the Mullahs. That's hilarious. Its amazing Iranian history just POOF all of a sudden started in 1979....nothing EVER happened before that. As usual the Ayatollah was and is ANOTHER example of the US sticking its nose where it doesn't belong and it having disastrous affects.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

The students need to quit being traitors to their country and still walk over the Israeli flag with muddy shoes.   ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> The students need to quit being traitors and still walk over the Israeli flag with muddy shoes.   ...


Check out Quora; most Muslims prefer living in Israel than any Muslim nation.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 12, 2020)

Its a piece of zionist rag....stop jerking off to it goys.


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> That is just fucking amazing.  Iranian students are more respectful of the US than fucking lefties.
> 
> It’s what we have been saying for years....lefties literally hate America,.




They certainly do, they hate America!

And can you imagine the Trump Derangement Syndrome on their part if President Trump manages to bring some peace to Iran?

They are going to lose  the little they have left of their minds!


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 12, 2020)

From a radio program I heard this morning, the young generation is sick of the crap. They want the good life.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

I hope the Iranian government brings down the hammer on these traitorous students.   ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 12, 2020)

Paulie said:


> The mainstream media doesn’t want you to see this. They don’t want you to know that Iranians support America and Israel and that it’s only ever been the deep state regime of Iran that hates America. These people want their country to go back to a free and open lifestyle they used to enjoy before Carter installed the mullahs.
> 
> They don’t support Soleimani and they don’t support Khomeini. They support what America is finally doing to help end their suffering, and the support and protection that Trump is offering is going to empower them to take their country back.



Really?  The mainstream media doesn't want you to see this?  Then why in the hell was it reported on by NBC Nightly News this evening?  It was a story in the first segment.  Sorry, but you failed miserably on this one.

And yeah, they are pissed at their government for shooting down a civilian jet and lying about it until they finally came clean. 

Kinda interesting to see how things have been going over there for the past couple of months.  First, the people were revolting against the government raising gas prices, especially in light of the current tariffs.  

Then, Trump killed their general.  The people then went from protesting the government to the whole nation uniting against America.

Now?  The people are pissed and revolting again, because they are pissed that their government killed a whole bunch of civilians, many of whom were Iranian.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I hope the Iranian government brings down the hammer on these traitorous students.   ...


Why don’t you move there?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Why don’t you move there?


Why don't you?   ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Why don’t you move there?
> ...


Israel; not Iran.
No Unarmed Muslim on earth is running to Iran.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> No Unarmed Muslim on earth is running to Iran.


And??   ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > No Unarmed Muslim on earth is running to Iran.
> ...


Muslim countries suck; every Uber and Lyft driver who sees my yarmulka tells me they escaped from their Muslim shitholes to the US via Israel.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 12, 2020)

Preacher said:


> View attachment 299888
> 
> Its a piece of zionist rag....stop jerking off to it goys.



Is you Solemani’s daughter?


----------



## daveman (Jan 12, 2020)

Preacher said:


> View attachment 299888
> 
> Its a piece of zionist rag....stop jerking off to it goys.


It'd be funny as hell if you walked into a VFW post and said that.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Muslim countries suck; every Uber and Lyft driver who sees my yarmulka tells me they escaped from their Muslim shitholes to the US via Israel.


True, a lot of non-muslims leave Islamic countries.

All I can say is good riddance.  ...


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 12, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > The mainstream media doesn’t want you to see this. They don’t want you to know that Iranians support America and Israel and that it’s only ever been the deep state regime of Iran that hates America. These people want their country to go back to a free and open lifestyle they used to enjoy before Carter installed the mullahs.
> ...


Except that the whole nation is not united behind the crazy mullahs


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Muslim countries suck; every Uber and Lyft driver who sees my yarmulka tells me they escaped from their Muslim shitholes to the US via Israel.
> ...


So move to one of them.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> So move to one of them.


Why don't the American jews move to Israel?

Wasn't that their dream for 2,000 years.  ...


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > The students need to quit being traitors and still walk over the Israeli flag with muddy shoes.   ...
> ...



Israel treats Muslims better than most Muslim Nation’s treat Jews. Is a Muslim safer in Jerusalem compared to a Jew near Mecca?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Is a Muslim safer in Jerusalem *compared to a Jew near Mecca*?


Non-muslims are not allowed entrance into Mecca.    ...


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 12, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...



Muslim countries are not tolerant. Jews, Homosexuals, Women ..... travel there at your own risk.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Is a Muslim safer in Jerusalem *compared to a Jew near Mecca*?
> ...



Exactly my point.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Jews, Homosexuals, Women ..... travel there at your own risk.


Women dressed modestly are welcome.

Jews and homo's are not.  ...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 12, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Exactly my point.


Mecca is a muslim holy city, not a tourist attraction.  ...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 12, 2020)

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump's tweet in Farsi expressing his support for Iranians protesting Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has already earned over 200,000 likes, making it the "most liked Persian tweet" in the social media giant's history, according to a leading think tank adviser.
> ...



It seems they've forgiven us....or rather  our asshole meddling globo homo inc government that morons like you worship and say we need more of

They wouldn't even walk over the Israeli flag while the left at home  encourages a simplistic broad  blind hatred of the jewish peoples .


The real questions are why do you hate women ? Especially 3rd world women of color ?
Why do you hate yourself for being a White westerner  ?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 12, 2020)

Really mods?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 12, 2020)

I didn't see this thread earlier I saw weathermens

The leftards never met an authoritarian regime they didn't like ....somethings severly  wrong with them


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 12, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Huge embarrassment for Democrats and the Iranian regime. The crowd yells ‘shameful’ at the few who do.
> 
> Like I’ve posted many times, the Iranian people themselves are very pro-Western.
> 
> ...



I hope this is true.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> President Trump's tweet in Farsi expressing his support for Iranians protesting Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has already earned over 200,000 likes, making it the "most liked Persian tweet" in the social media giant's history, according to a leading think tank adviser.
> 
> The left will condemn him for cultural appropriation while standing on the corpses of Iranians Canadians...and in general opressed women around all of the planets  2nd and 3rd world shitholes


Excellent job by Trump (save for tweeting instead of issuing a more formal statement). I will hand it to him. He said the right things. 

I am also enjoying the American right support progressives in Iran. That's not a "gotcha" point. I mean that sincerely. It just goes to show...


----------



## Preacher (Jan 12, 2020)

daveman said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 299888
> ...


Anyone DUMB ENOUGH to go fight a war for the Zionist Imperialist Army is dumb enough to think they are fighting for "freedom" and all that hoorah hoorah bullshit.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly my point.
> ...



Jerusalem and Vatican City are Holy Cities as well. Should they follow the policies of Muslims by banning all of those who are not of the religion of the holy city?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Is a Muslim safer in Jerusalem *compared to a Jew near Mecca*?
> ...



That is why I asked if a Muslim IN Jerusalem. Is safer when compared to a Jew NEAR Mecca. Jerusalem and Vatican City are tolerant  therefore a Muslim need not fear for his life when compared to the intolerance that lies in and around Mecca.


----------



## petro (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> I hope the Iranian government brings down the hammer on these traitorous students.   ...


Trump tweeted support for those traitors and warned Iran to not hammer down.
This must be quite a conundrum for you.
Maybe the folks in Iran have had enough of hating and wishing death to America.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump's tweet in Farsi expressing his support for Iranians protesting Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has already earned over 200,000 likes, making it the "most liked Persian tweet" in the social media giant's history, according to a leading think tank adviser.
> ...



Oh cmon 

I'm sure thiers a few bright free thinking capitalist who only wished they had a free stable nation ..I mean seriously they're not all retarded 

Persia could be a jewel 
It's not up to us to save anyone ....only help in smart ways ...non intrusive...no troops

And Fuck the Saudis 

Lol Donald Trump....man of diplomacy and peace ...

Brietbart picks up an  agency frog press story

Iran Agrees De-escalation 'Only Solution' to Solve Crises - Breitbart

Sniffle  world world three is over







Sexual assaults are being reported across the country ....as white males have a hard time keeping thier blood lusting toxic masculinity under control during celebrations 









Both the Iranian regime  and the neocons have surrendered

Derp

*Farmers took a big hit. Importers of auto parts, furniture and machinery choked down punishing tariffs. Investme*nt between the world’s two largest economies dropped.

No one ever said we wouldn't get bloddy noses

*Much of the U.S. economy is largely unscathed by two turbulent years of trade war with China, economic indicators show*.

We told yas .....you'll live and manufactures who were on top of it and ahead of the curve  didn't even flinch ....if mr and mrs middle class we're bitchin over higher prices you'd hear it....they scream bloody murder when gasoline prices spike ...you'd hear it on consumer prices

Wsj.com

Wanna read the whole thing get yer own damn neoconSJ subscription...


----------



## fncceo (Jan 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Why don't the American jews move to Israel?



Who else is going to run things here?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 13, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> I'm sure thiers a few bright free thinking capitalist who only wished they had a free stable nation ..I mean seriously they're not all retarded


All progressives. The Iranian equivalent of you I the one trying to stomp on the flags and oppress women.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 13, 2020)

daveman said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 299888
> ...



Interestingly enough, I'd be willing to bet that there would be several in there that would allow him to say that, as we swore an oath to support and defend the Constitution, and free speech (even if I strongly disagree with it) is allowed.  By the way, I'm a lifetime member of the VFW, and have been since 1992, when I got my lifetime membership while stationed in Jacksonville.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2020)

Preacher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Preacher said:
> ...


Then go tell 'em.  Go on.  Have the courage of your convictions.

Or admit you're a coward.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2020)

LeftofLeft said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > LeftofLeft said:
> ...


Muslims are angry Jews built their holy religious sites under the Muslim ones.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2020)

petro said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the Iranian government brings down the hammer on these traitorous students.   ...
> ...


The Democratic Party has picked up that slogan.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Preacher said:
> ...


Yay you.  Immaterial.  He doesn't have the courage to do it.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> The students need to quit being traitors to their country and still walk over the Israeli flag with muddy shoes.   ...



Are the mullahs gonna be hung with Jewish made rope?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 13, 2020)

daveman said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Why preach to idiots? Why literally waste my time? Those that know its wrong and evil admit it most don't want to admit it though. My father is one that can admit it. He did 4 years in the 82nd airborne and got out even though they wanted him to reenlist.


----------



## daveman (Jan 13, 2020)

Preacher said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Preacher said:
> ...


So you're oh-so-bravely bitching impotently and anonymously on the internet.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 15, 2020)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> President Trump's tweet in Farsi expressing his support for Iranians protesting Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has already earned over 200,000 likes, making it the "most liked Persian tweet" in the social media giant's history, according to a leading think tank adviser.
> 
> The left will condemn him for cultural appropriation while standing on the corpses of Iranians Canadians...and in general opressed women around all of the planets  2nd and 3rd world shitholes


You Called It!

LAME: Iran says Trump’s Farsi tweet dishonors the Persian language.


----------



## daveman (Jan 16, 2020)

Zorro! said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > President Trump's tweet in Farsi expressing his support for Iranians protesting Supreme Leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei has already earned over 200,000 likes, making it the "most liked Persian tweet" in the social media giant's history, according to a leading think tank adviser.
> ...


Iran's government doesn't like Trump using their language to express support for the people Iran's government is oppressing?

Imagine that.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 16, 2020)

"dishonors the farsi language..."????      -----is that like blasphemy?   -----
   capital crime?   ---------I don't know how to say  "death to America"  in
   Farsi-------but is it considered elegant eloquence in Farsi?


----------

